# Legendary Actress Mary Tyler Moore Has Died



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

http://abc7ny.com/entertainment/legendary-actress-mary-tyler-moore-dies-at-80/1720386/

I loved her show as a kid. What a cast of characters! And of course she was the cute housewife on the Dick Van **** show in the 60s. RIP


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. *MTM* :angel:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

One of many funny episodes.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

starthrower said:


> http://abc7ny.com/entertainment/legendary-actress-mary-tyler-moore-dies-at-80/1720386/
> 
> I loved her show as a kid. What a cast of characters! And of course she was the cute housewife on the Dick Van **** show in the 60s. RIP


More than cute, she was gorgeous in the 60s. As I remember, she was an excellent role-model for young women of that era. For better or worse, she became much more conservative as she got older.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

For the past year I've been watching many of the MTM Shows on Sunday nights via the MeTV channel my cable provider carries.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

She defined women's role in TV journalism.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Never cared for MTM. Rest in peace.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I had to google, seems very nice to me.


----------

